# Labeled Higgins' Ink



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 17, 2016)

I can't remember if I've posted it before. 

In terms of how much label is there, it's nearly mint. In terms of soiling, it's quite soiled. 

Circa 1881. Established in 1880. Bottle likely 1890s. 

Higgins' American India Drawing Ink

Base embossed.


----------



## ACLbottles (Oct 17, 2016)

Nice ink! This is the closest I have to a labeled ink: J & IEM embossed around the base, barely any label left on it.

I really like yours!


----------



## saratogadriver (Oct 18, 2016)

Most Higgins are ABM.  that one's definitely blown so I'd agree it puts it pre 1900, likely.   Much harder to find a blown Higgins, especially with a nice label.

jim G


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 18, 2016)

ACLBottles, it's still neat to have something legible on its label. 

SaratogaDriver, I've seen a few, but this was by far the nicest label and worthy of a few dollars to me.


----------



## saratogadriver (Oct 19, 2016)

Absolutely agree on both counts.   I don't generally collect ABM inks, so don't have a Higgins, because it's that much harder to find a good BIMAL one.

jim G




Spirit Bear said:


> ACLBottles, it's still neat to have something legible on its label.
> 
> SaratogaDriver, I've seen a few, but this was by far the nicest label and worthy of a few dollars to me.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 25, 2016)

Nice one, Bear!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 25, 2016)

Thanks, Sand Chip.


----------

